# Thinking of borading horses...



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

That boarding horses = work 

You don't get to play with or ride boarded horses, you just get to do all the grunt work of feeding, cleaning up after, caring for injuries, repairing fences, repairing gates and so on....... not exactly fun or glamorous!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm not sure who would trust the wellbeing and care of their horse to a family who has never had any before. I know I wouldn't. Why don't you get a job and pay for your own horse?

You won't get to ride boarded horses, you'll just be doing the chores, if anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shuswapsunrise17 (May 29, 2013)

I understand that but I don't care what I am doing with the horses just as long as I can pet them and kinda take care of them  And maybe someone will want me to ride their horse for them 
I take care of two farms horses for them when they go away for a couple weeks sometimes. I have been reading about horses for a long time!
Plus I CANT get a job! I am not allowed to get a job until I am a bit older. And you aren't everyone! Maybe someone will trust me.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Unless you have real, hands on, experience with horses its NOT a good idea. Horses are large powerful animals that can kill you if you don't know how to handle them properly and if you cannot predict their movements. Have you ever delt with a loose horse? Held one for a vet? Separated two fighting horses? Do you know when to call a vet? Anything about horse first aide? The basics of feed? It might be smooth sailing for a while but accidents happen! I see MANY boarders board their horses because they themselves aren't confident in the above. 

Also, boarding is rarely worth the effort. It turns very little prophet and many horse forum-ers will vouch since they have figured out the hourly wage. I believe its less then minimum wage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

If your mom is serious, consider co-op/self care boarding. You provide the pasture, barn/shelter, hay, and water. The boarders feed/care/etc their own horses. It is a lot less work, you get to be around horses, and have a better chance of a boarder asking you to care for their horse on days where they may not be able to come.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Think of it this way... When you leave you child at daycare what do expect? You look for experience, appropriate child handling skills, emergency planning, credentials, etc. Someone could have the best intentions in the world and they feed a goldfish to a 7 month old and they choke and die... Well that facility is in trouble. 

When you board horses your the daycare and owners/parents are relying on you to keep their horses/children as safe because they ate their to watch them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shuswapsunrise17 (May 29, 2013)

I don't mean to be rude but what do you guys know about how good I am with horses! I have owned cows my whole life, they often get out, and I am very used to catching them! I know cows are a lot different from horses but when it comes to catching them when they get out it is pretty much the same thing! Actually I remember this one lady who had 3 horses who lived up the road from us had her horses get out and run around on my property, since she needed help and since they were on my property I had to help her catch them! She is the kind of person who hardly ever spends any time with her horses, and they didn't really like her so it was pretty hard catching them!

I am not afraid of horses! I have been around a lot of horses in my life and some of them have been just plain mean and one kicked everyone he saw that was near him, and when he would kick at someone they would scream and run away, I on the other hand wouldn't scream but instead would slowly back up speaking gently to him and soon he came to accept that I wasn't a threat and NEVER kicks at me anymore

No I have never held a horse for a vet but you have to learn at one point or another! Right?

I have a degree in first aid for horses. I don't know what you really call it but that is what I call it

Yes I know about feeding and what feed is best!

And WHO said I was boarding horses so soon? I said I am THINKING about it. I haven't even built a shelter for them yet.

How did you guys learn about how to care for a horse? By getting one! I bet lots of you guys hadn't even been really around any horses before you got yours. I know I haven't learned EVERYTHING about caring for horses but I was hoping you guys would at least try to help me. I guess not!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Negative. I learn about horses under the watchful eye of a knowledgeable barn owner, barn manager and trainers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Can you volunteer at a stable and get a handle on horse owner ship and management?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Shuswapsunrise17 said:


> How did you guys learn about how to care for a horse? By getting one! I bet lots of you guys hadn't even been really around any horses before you got yours. I know I haven't learned EVERYTHING about caring for horses but I was hoping you guys would at least try to help me. I guess not!



Nope, I didn't get a horse first, I learned for YEARS until I could save up and buy my first horse, I learned to ride, handle and feed horses, THEN I got one. 

Your question is about boarding, and I don't think you will get one person say that it is a good idea, sorry but you asked and that is my opinion. If I leave my horse with someone I want them to have more knowledge than I do.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Your attitude towards criticism and other's opinions shows that you're not ready for any job involving customer service.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Hon, I admire your intentions, but I would never entrust the care of my horses to you. You can read all the books in the world you want, but it comes down to real-life experience. Learning long before you have your own horses is best, learning with the help of others as a first-time horse owner is forgivable, but learning the basics while you play caretaker of someone else's animal is unforgivable.

Have you studied nutrition in depth? What do you know about starch, fiber content, protein content, sugar and legumes? Do you understand the regimented feed plan necessary for an Insulin-resistant horse? Or what feeds put weight on malnourished horses without adding junk like sweet feed to their diets? Comparing horses to cattle is very naive and can get you in a lot of trouble. For example, cattle can consume hay with some mold, but this is incredibly dangerous for horses. 

What do you know about topical antibiotics, pain relievers, and anti-inflammatories and their uses? What dewormers are not safe to give young horses, and what dewormers kill encrusted strongyles? How much epinephrine should you have on hand whenever vaccines are given? What is normal procedure for emergency care for tendon problems?

What kind of insurance will you have on the property? Will the costs still allow you to make a profit? In the boarding business, most people barely break even. The majority of boarding barns make their income through lessons from qualified instructors. You NEED to have money saved up to cover the months that you don't make any profit.


----------



## Shuswapsunrise17 (May 29, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> Can you volunteer at a stable and get a handle on horse owner ship and management?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No I would have to travel a long way to get there! Maybe 2 days away...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Shuswapsunrise17 said:


> No I would have to travel a long way to get there! Maybe 2 days away...


I think that maybe a fatal flaw in your plan, if you are that far off of the beaten track you will have no boarders I'm afraid.

I am however very impressed that you can catch cows that are out, we always have to round ours up. Maybe an alternative career as a cow whisperer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> I am however very impressed that you can catch cows that are out, we always have to round ours up. Maybe an alternative career as a cow whisperer?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But considering that hers are "always getting out" and she has had lots of practice catching them, what does that say about her fencing? I'm not about to board a horse in a place where everyone is busily escaping! :shock:

Unless you know exactly what you are doing already, you have no business taking care of another person's horse. Can you handle a completely freaked horse that's plunging around, trying to rip the rope out of your hand and bolt? That's what I got this morning when I was turning out horses all because it was drizzling slightly. 

Ever blanketed a horse? Walk up to a strange horse, fling a blanket at it and you'll be lucky to walk away alive. 

Dewormed a horse? Most don't find it even remotely yummy but you've got to get it in them. Same with getting all sorts of meds into a horse or treating an injured horse. Cows hardly get hurt, horses are either hurt or trying to get hurt!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> What dewormers are not safe to give young horses, and what dewormers kill *encrusted* strongyles?


You'll have to forgive my autocorrect....this should be *encysted* strongyles.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

20+ years in stable management before I bought my first horse. 25+ before I opened my gates to boarders on my own property.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shuswapsunrise17 (May 29, 2013)

Delfina said:


> But considering that hers are "always getting out" and she has had lots of practice catching them, what does that say about her fencing? I'm not about to board a horse in a place where everyone is busily escaping! :shock:
> 
> Unless you know exactly what you are doing already, you have no business taking care of another person's horse. Can you handle a completely freaked horse that's plunging around, trying to rip the rope out of your hand and bolt? That's what I got this morning when I was turning out horses all because it was drizzling slightly.
> 
> ...


That wasn't right about the cows always getting out! I meant to say when they get out, I keep my cows in electric wire fences and if the zapper isn't working they will pretty much just walk over the fence! So when the do get out it is if someone forgets to plug in the wire. If you have EVER used electric wire then you know how easy it is for the cows to get out if it isn't plugged in! And they know when the wire isn't plugged in because they can't hear it ticking anymore! 

Don't worry about saying anything more about what I said in this tread, OK? I realize were you are all coming from and thanks for all the warnings I am not boarding horses any time soon so don't worry OK?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe just rent out pasture space and have self board, that way you can still pet the horses.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

What is the general area you live? Maybe we can help you find a stable to work at. I can't imagine every stable is 2days trip


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you should probably not board. you have conflicting statements made. You asked for advice, when you got it, you got upset. if this upsets you, there is no way you are ready to deal with a ****ed off boarder because of .. broken fence caused an injury, you threw bad hay, you grained / supplemented a horse that was not to get any, the water is frozen, dirty etc etc. the pens are not clean enough, the barn is drafty, the barn leaks, someone used thier tack, how dare you pet brush etc thier horse.
and bottom line.. there is no money in boarding after you have a million dollar liablity insurance, whom charges by years of experience, feed cost if you supply feed.
Also it B o a r d i n g. lets see how you handle this small correction


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

No one has mentioned boarders who are late in paying and this is common. First it's a few days, then a week, then a month and always excuses. It's just not worth the mental anguish.


----------



## Shuswapsunrise17 (May 29, 2013)

stevenson said:


> you should probably not board. you have conflicting statements made. You asked for advice, when you got it, you got upset. if this upsets you, there is no way you are ready to deal with a ****ed off boarder because of .. broken fence caused an injury, you threw bad hay, you grained / supplemented a horse that was not to get any, the water is frozen, dirty etc etc. the pens are not clean enough, the barn is drafty, the barn leaks, someone used thier tack, how dare you pet brush etc thier horse.
> and bottom line.. there is no money in boarding after you have a million dollar liablity insurance, whom charges by years of experience, feed cost if you supply feed.
> Also it B o a r d i n g. lets see how you handle this small correction


OK never would I EVER let the water freeze! I'm not stupid and I can follow instructions!
Thank You for pointing out how to spell boarding! Also if you don't mind I will point out a mistake you made twice It isn't thier it is their.

And to anyone I got upset at I'm Sorry! I know that it isn't a good idea to board horses until you know a lot about them and have been around them. I actually have a friend who owns horses and she has offered to teach me everything she knows about them. She owns a stable and she owns a lot of horses and has taught quite a few people before. So thank you everyone for advising me not to board horses until I have a bit more experience!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

oops.. my bad wonky fingers, i sure did spell their wrong ! 
I think its good that you want to learn, and it is great you have someone willing to teach you. Always remember the first thing about horses.. there is always more to learn .


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

How old are you OP? It doesn't matter HOW much you know about horses, if your parents don't know as much and more than you you're in for a big surprise. If you're not old enough to have a job then you're not old enough to deal with boarders, insurance, instructors, vets, etc. it's a sweet idea, I've always wanted to board horses but it's a HUGE liability and we just don't have the correct type of set up for more than ours. The set up is very very different from cattle and other farm animals, and since you mention having to build shelters it doesn't sound like your farm is quite ready. So you'll be pouring thousands of dollars into a set up to make little to no money back at all. It's just not worth it.

Although I do second letting us know where abouts you are, and letting someone help find you a place to volunteer. If there are horses in your area (enough to assume you'll get boarders) I guarantee you there are stables too.


----------



## Shuswapsunrise17 (May 29, 2013)

alexischristina said:


> How old are you OP? It doesn't matter HOW much you know about horses, if your parents don't know as much and more than you you're in for a big surprise. If you're not old enough to have a job then you're not old enough to deal with boarders, insurance, instructors, vets, etc. it's a sweet idea, I've always wanted to board horses but it's a HUGE liability and we just don't have the correct type of set up for more than ours. The set up is very very different from cattle and other farm animals, and since you mention having to build shelters it doesn't sound like your farm is quite ready. So you'll be pouring thousands of dollars into a set up to make little to no money back at all. It's just not worth it.
> 
> Although I do second letting us know where abouts you are, and letting someone help find you a place to volunteer. If there are horses in your area (enough to assume you'll get boarders) I guarantee you there are stables too.



I don't think that you need to know my age! Actually I do work, here at home I care for quite a few animals Goats, Pigs, Chickens, Rabbits, Dogs, Cats and quite a few inside pets. I also am a caregiver! I care for my Dad's Mum who has Dementia, yeah if you have ever been around someone who has Dementia then you know what I have to go through! Thankfully my job with my Dad's Mum is only part time.
Oh I also plant the Garden! It is 62 feet by 40 feet or something like that.
The reason I can't get a job is because I am already quite busy here and my Mum says that I have to be a 18 before I get a job because I have to be able to drive, we don't learn to drive in this family until we are 18 instead of 16.

I live in The North Okanagan Canada. Like I already said in my last post (it seems you didn't read it) is that I already found a stable to work at. And I also mentioned that I'M NOT GOING TO BE BOARDING FOR A COUPLE YEARS! WHEN I KNOW A LOT MORE ABOUT HORSES AND HAVE THE RIGHT BUILDINGS FOR THEM. I am really getting tired of people asking the same old questions and I have given the same answers to the same questions like 3 times now! 

I might not even decide to board horses! Maybe I will be able to just buy my own horse


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Now now, I did read your last post no need to get snippy and defensive. 
The fact still remains that if you're not old enough to work, you're not old enough to do any of the things listed and everything will fall on your parents, they are the ones who need to learn UNLESS you're going to wait, in which case you might be legal age. 

Have you looked into insurance? If you plan on working with any horses at all, volunteering or otherwise, most barns in your area will insist you have insurance for yourself (google horse council BC, it's personal, inexpensive and IMO worth while especially if you're learning from someone who isn't an insured instructor). The bad news is that there isn't as much of a market for boarders in your area, if you have land and if you want to wait anyway _I_ think your best bet would be to learn, take lessons and lease a horse for yourself, from someone who can continue to teach you before you look into buying your own horse or caring for other peoples.


----------

